
How to Give Mars an Atmosphere, Maybe - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/how-to-give-mars-an-atmosphere-maybe
======
ohiovr
Use one of these to do it:

Dyson-Harrop satellite

[https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19497-out-of-this-
wor...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19497-out-of-this-world-
proposal-for-solar-wind-power/)

